# Flights



## cyprus00357 (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone know of any good deals at the moment - from UK to Paphos and return. Or if it would be cheaper to book 2 one way flights?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

cyprus00357 said:


> Does anyone know of any good deals at the moment - from UK to Paphos and return. Or if it would be cheaper to book 2 one way flights?


Look at Ryan Air. They fly very cheap for the moment

Anders


----------



## cyprus00357 (Jul 26, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Look at Ryan Air. They fly very cheap for the moment
> 
> Anders


I have tried them and both return and one way x 2 is coming out at £342+


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok it so much depend on dates ofc. Thats how they work


----------



## cyprus00357 (Jul 26, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Ok it so much depend on dates ofc. Thats how they work


Yep - we are looking to come out end of September......


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cyprus00357 said:


> Yep - we are looking to come out end of September......


My OH was looking at flights for the end of September to visit family in the UK butfound that by just going a couple of weeks later at the beginning of October prices drop a lot.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We booked two seats with EasyJet for 9th October, together with two pieces of checked luggage. Price one way was about £88 each. In September the prices were much, much higher.

We checked with Cheap Flights - Compare Airline Tickets with Skyscanner.com and that made it easier to find the cheapest days to travel.


----------

